# Office 2000 and Vista



## exportman

Is it true that if I buy a new computer loaded with MS Vista, I can not install my Office 2000 software on it?


----------



## Cheeseball81

I've read some mixed things. They say it works, but seem to have the most issues with MS Outlook. Error messages, etc.


----------



## exportman

I don't use Outlook but do use Outlook Express, Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Access and others. If I thought I could buy a laptop with Vista and have access to all the features just outlined I would buy it today. But if Vista can't recognize a perfectly workable Word, Excel, etc., maybe I'll just try to find a laptop with XP. Any thoughts??


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Decided to do some actual testing for you.

Just installed Office2000 on a clean install of Vista.

It easily open, edited and saved about 6 files each of Word and Excel. 

So it does recognize a perfectly workable Word, Excel file. Hope the details help.


----------



## exportman

Bob Cerelli
Thanks very much. That's what I was looking for. Gonna go out and buy a laptop w/vista in the next week or so.


----------



## exportman

Here's an update on my earlier inquiry.

Just bought the new laptop with Vista. Loaded in Office 2000 and Word, Excel, PwrPt, Access all work fine. Don't use Outlook so haven't tried it. I also loaded in 10 other software such as Photoshop, Street & Trips, etc and all work perfectly with Vista even though they were originaly developed for earlier versions of Windows.


----------



## bearone2

Bob Cerelli said:


> Decided to do some actual testing for you.
> 
> Just installed Office2000 on a clean install of Vista.
> 
> It easily open, edited and saved about 6 files each of Word and Excel.
> 
> So it does recognize a perfectly workable Word, Excel file. Hope the details help.


did you try outlook?


----------



## Rollin_Again

Regarding Outlook 2000 and Vista as quoted from slipstick.com



> Outlook and Vista
> Which versions of Outlook work with Vista?
> 
> Outlook 2007, naturally, along with Outlook 2003.
> 
> Outlook 2002 works fine but email account passwords are not saved. This is because Outlook stores passwords in protected storage interface and Vista does not support it.
> 
> Outlook 2000 in Internet only mode (IMO) loads but the address book does not work - it needs the Windows Address Book files (wab.dll), which is not found in Vista. Corporate mode seems to work fine in my limited tests, once you get past the Outlook Start Up screen and verify it should be the default mail client. (This dialog comes up every time I restart Outlook.) Either switch to Corporate mode or upgrade to Outlook 2007. Vista's Mail and Calendar applications are viable alternatives to Outlook for many home users.
> 
> Outlook 98 IMO will not work correctly due to the missing wab.dll. I haven't yet tested Outlook 98 Corp or Outlook 97 with Vista, but frankly, if you are still using either version you need to either upgrade to Outlook 2007 or switch to Vista's Mail and Calendar applications. Both have security issues and need to be retired.
> 
> Don't look for Microsoft to release patches to fix any issues that may come up with Outlook2002 and older, as they are all well past their mainstream support lifecycle.


Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Bob Cerelli

So just don't use the Address book in Outlook2000. The Contacts work just fine.


----------



## tsnaji

I've been pretty disappointed with my Vista system so far. It's a sluggish, annoying memory hog, but even more than that, some of my programs haven't been working properly, including my copy of Excel 2000.

I can't run an Excel Workbook I have, called XLProfiler (a program that creates ICC profiles for color management purposes). This program uses a lot of macros and requires the solver add-in, all of which worked fine on my last XP system. On Vista, however, I can't run my program. I get an error and Excel crashes. It's very frustrating, almost to the point of installing XP.

-Stan


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Is the problem with Excel or with the program called XLProfiler

So far haven't had problems with Excel or Word2000. Have you tried running them as administrator?

What are the hardware specs on the computer. As will all new windows operating systems, what hardware level ran the previous version well typically doesn't perform as well with the newer one. Nothing new there.


----------



## tsnaji

I'm certain the problem I'm having is because of my new vista system. The program XLProfiler (which is simpley an Excel Workbook) worked fine on my old XP system. It contains many macros, which I suspect are causing the problems.

As far as the hardware I'm running, it's similar to my last computer. I have a Dell Inspiron E1705. This processor is a Pentium Core2 Duo 2GHz T7200, faster than my last. I wish I knew how to solve my problem with Excel, because I love the XLProfiler. 

Aside from that program, all of my other Excel files work without incident. I've had some other problems with Vista, though, mainly with .dll's that weren't compatible. Enough to drive me crazy.

-Stan


----------



## ericchanning

Fortunately, I didn't trust what the BestBuy sales people told me before buying the "capatable" version of Office for my Vista OS.

It came with a two month trial version of Office '07. Never really got used to it but when it expired, I was faced with a bill TO HAVE or TO HAVE NOT.

Well, after loading other XP MS software products successfully, I figured it would be worth trying and lo and behold, it installed and runs fine.

I wrote a nasty gram to BestBuy corporate challenging their business ethics and letting them know that they suck and I'll be passing the word. I'm sure the 19 year old CSR will loose sleep over it but hey, I feel better!

What p*sses me off is they were so damn definitive about it. Liers.


----------



## Jack1000

Bob Cerelli said:


> Decided to do some actual testing for you.
> 
> Just installed Office2000 on a clean install of Vista.
> 
> It easily open, edited and saved about 6 files each of Word and Excel.
> 
> So it does recognize a perfectly workable Word, Excel file. Hope the details help.


Bob,

What about the Help file in each of those programs? I've heard some reports that Office 2000 or below's Help files do not work on Vista.

Jack


----------



## Zack Barresse

The problem with people who know enough to be dangerous is they're dangerous.

Make sure you read all recommendations for software. Vista should not have any Office suite lower than Office 2003 for best results.


----------



## ericchanning

Every time I've upgraded, I've regretted it for the most part. If it works well enough for you, leave it alone. 

I almost formatted my HD after buying this laptop and went back to XP. I'd go back to 98 sec ed if I could. It's all b.s. that we have to bogged down these great boxes with the memory sucking programs that do nothing bug bog bog bog.

I'm not dangerous, I'm realistic.


----------



## larry9530

Unofficially, you may not run Office 2000 on Vista. However, if you would like to do that, here is my 2 cents worth. In Vista there is what is called a XP compatibility mode upon the install of Vista. In other words, when you install Vista, somewhere in the install it will ask you if you want to run any legacy XP programs in which Office 2000 is at this point. Answer yes and you should be fine. Please note: this does require a reinstall of Vista to make this work.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

"Unofficially, you may not run Office 2000 on Vista."

So does that mean you can run it Officially?

So far I have not needed to reinstall Vista in order to run Office2000.


----------



## Zack Barresse

No Bob, I think what they meant to say is that officially it is not supported nor recommended.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Although Microsoft doesn't support many things, they can certainly work. Office2000 and Vista is a good example.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Quite true, a very good example indeed!


----------



## Jack1000

Bob Cerelli said:


> Although Microsoft doesn't support many things, they can certainly work. Office2000 and Vista is a good example.


Yes,

But you may have some compatability problems with older versions of Office on Vista, because of their age. I use Office 97 Pro on XP, and with the last updates, file converters, and such that I have it works fine. Vista I have heard and read is very different from other versions of WIndows and that Office users should have updated Office 2003 or updated Office 2007 for best results.

Jack


----------



## Bob Cerelli

What specifics have you encountered?


----------



## Jack1000

Bob Cerelli said:


> What specifics have you encountered?


Bob,

From what I have read and heard with regards to Office 2000 on Vista, the Help options do not work, or work erratically, and there are also some issues with regards to Outlook. But I can not recall exactly what those issues are.

Jack


----------



## Bob Cerelli

This is exactly where testing is so important. 

What happened when you tested Office2000 with Vista.

When I did it, the Help worked just fine. This was for Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Access, FrontPage and Outlook.

The issue regarding Outlook has been posted on this thread several times previously and easily avoided.


----------



## Jack1000

Bob Cerelli said:


> This is exactly where testing is so important.
> 
> What happened when you tested Office2000 with Vista.
> 
> When I did it, the Help worked just fine. This was for Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Access, FrontPage and Outlook.
> 
> The issue regarding Outlook has been posted on this thread several times previously and easily avoided.


Haven't done any testing regarding the above,

Just reporting what others have said on this and other computer help forums.

Jack


----------



## Bob Cerelli

That's where testing is so important to do.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Bob, you say you have both Vista and Office 2000? What are your specs and what specific issues have you found, if any?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Other than what has been posted, no issues so far. Certainly the Helps works fine.


----------



## slurpee55

exportman said:


> Bob Cerelli
> Thanks very much. That's what I was looking for. Gonna go out and buy a laptop w/vista in the next week or so.


Vista is proving to be a major resource hog - batteries go very quickly, unless you don't use the Aero interface....lots of driver incompatibilities still as well.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Nothing new. New operating systems typically require more hardware than the previous one to run effectively. Think of going from DOS to WFW, from WFW to Win9x, then Win9x to Windows2000 and XP. And now to Vista.


----------



## slurpee55

True, but, for now, I would rather use Vista on a desktop that doesn't rely on batteries than a laptop - that was the point I was making.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

That's quite a bit of a different topic that the original one of running Office2000 and Vista.

Yes you can run Office2000 with Vista. The Help works just fine.


----------



## County Mounty

I can't get outlook 2000 to work with Vista. I've tried copying and installing the dll files that Rolling Again suggested but that that did not work. I tried the reg command still no luck.


----------



## itsnotme

Has anyone encountered this problem? I had no problem installing Office 2000 Business Edition on Vista, but when I started using Word, sometimes strange characters appear when I press certain keys. For example, when I try to type "?", I get "E" with an accent on top. Or when I try to type an apostrophe, I get some other odd character. Sometimes, when I restart Word, it seems to work fine for a bit, then starts doing the same thing. It seems to be the same character that appears for a particular key combination, although I haven't tested this enough to be able to say that this is absolutely the case.

I'm running Vista on an HP Pavillion laptop (Turion 64x2, 2 GB (but shared video memory)).

If anyone knows how I can fix this and can tell me, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## crjdriver

The bottom line is that vista will run many older apps. There are a few that will not run however the idea that you cannot run older software is wrong.

I still use quicken 2001 and it runs fine on vista [even though it is not supported any longer]

FWIW I do remember installing office xp and there were a few "issues" with outlook; went to office 2007 and no problems. Office 2007 is quite an improvement over office xp [at least IMO]


----------



## Bob Cerelli

"I can't get outlook 2000 to work with Vista."

What part doesn't work? Can't send? Can't Receive?


----------



## webwizard

Actually, Windows Vista DOES support Office 2000, as stated by Microsoft:

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;932087&x=18&y=17 :up:

But they also say:

"Because Office 2000 and Office XP are in Extended Support, there have been no fixes for issues that occur when these products are run on Windows Vista." :down:

So, it runs, but bugs will not be fixed. Caveat Emptor. Long live XP...


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Yep.


----------



## a_traveler

I loaded my OEM copy of Office 2000 on my new Vista laptop ... seemed to install fine. Excel starts and works fine, but Word won't start. I get the startup splash, but then nothing but continual disk activity and 50% cpu utilization. Anybody else have this problem?


----------

